# tracks



## mysteryscribe (Feb 5, 2006)

you are really going to hate this one


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2006)

I wish the image had come over larger. Nah, as far as computerized coloring goes you usually do very well with it. :thumbup: This image looks to be no exception. 

Traditional hand coloring is my thing - even from inkjet prints, where I've had to scan in the original. I just prefer working at my drafting table and getting the oils all over my hands. :mrgreen: Ah, the smell of the pigments....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

I can see it now (resurrected from my failed painter period) A mere slip of a thing in an old baggy sweat shirt with paint stains.  (the only way to avoid the stains is to paint naked)..  Jeans with holes in them, Hair down to her waist (blonde of course).. No shoes... An oversized coffee cup with coffee, an old mayonaise jar filled with brushes.  The smell of turpentine everywhere.  Family insists you install a shower in the studio so your hair doesn't smell of pine tar.   Oh yes those were the days....

That was my photography teacher lol.  Wonder where she is now.


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I can see it now (resurrected from my failed painter period) A mere slip of a thing in an old baggy sweat shirt with paint stains. (the only way to avoid the stains is to paint naked).. Jeans with holes in them, Hair down to her waist (blonde of course).. No shoes... An oversized coffee cup with coffee, an old mayonaise jar filled with brushes. The smell of turpentine everywhere. Family insists you install a shower in the studio so your hair doesn't smell of pine tar. Oh yes those were the days....
> 
> That was my photography teacher lol. Wonder where she is now.


 That almost describes me, too, though the smell is more from Marshall's PMS, AND I have my brushes in a cool tin bucket. :mrgreen: Not bad, though.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

Ah the discription is universal for painters.  One each: generic painter chick in a time warp.


----------

